# Fall Crappie bite at Caesers Creek



## TOS

So when does the fall crappie start picking up? Is it a water temperature range? Do they move back up in the shallows/ coves? Was out for several hours yesterday in my favorite spot in a small cove. Bite was steady all day but mostly 8 1/2 to 9 inch fish. I Only had 8 keepers but had fun pullin em in. Went thru 4 dozen minnows.


----------



## garhtr

TOS said:


> Bite was steady all day but mostly 8 1/2 to 9 inch fish. I Only had 8 keepers but had fun pullin em in. Went thru 4 dozen minnows.


 That sounds like a pretty good bite.
How deep were they ? ?
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## TOS

18 feet of water and varied my depth from 4 to 7 feet deep under a bobber.


----------



## C J Hughes

TOS said:


> 18 feet of water and varied my depth from 4 to 7 feet deep under a bobber.


I trolled last week for crappie they were in around 14 to 16 ft of water suspended around 10 ft same results lots of small had around 10 keepers . UNBELIEVABLE amount of SHAD ! Did stop and cast jigs just to feel that TICK same shorts with some keepers thrown in .


----------



## 9Left

I took a hike around the lake side a couple days ago… Three hours of throwing a 1/16 ounce chartreuse jig… not a single bite...So they definitely weren't shallow yet… LOL


----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> .So they definitely weren't shallow yet…


Long term forecast has plenty of 40s for lows--- shouldn't be long.
Anybody have a link for the draw down schedule ??
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Harry1959

I’ve probably caught 50 at CC the last week , anywhere from 5 -14 fow. Not 1 fish over 9 inches


----------



## crappietime

I'm fishing a kentucky rig in 15-25 fow around schools of shad or brush piles.Catching lots of little ones but also nice crappies.Minnows are working better than jigs or lures for me.Also lots of white bass on jigging raps.


----------



## TOS

So does the drawdown improve the fishing? Can you still launch a boat or are all the docks pulled in for the winter?


----------



## 9Left

The docks do get pulled in… But I am not sure of when that happens...I've never really noticed the drawdown making the bite better as much as I have the lower temps making the bite better


----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> I've never really noticed the drawdown making the bite better


 Maybe not but it sure provides me with a little "extra" room on my back-cast 
I looked for the drawdown schedule and can't seem to find it--- maybe it's too early ? any help would be appreciated.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## crappiedude

garhtr said:


> I looked for the drawdown schedule and can't seem to find it--- maybe it's too early ? any help would be appreciated.


This schedule is based on what was published in the past maybe 2018 or 2019.
I can't imagine it changing much.
East Fork starts the winter drawdown on 9/01 and I think CC is on the same schedule. The drawdowns are slow so it should happen over about a 3 month period. (EF drop is 4') (CC is 3')

Cowan's start date is about 11/13 and should be complete by 12/31. (Cowan drop is 3')

Paint Creek start is 10/01 (and I can't read my notes) I think is supposed to be complete by early January. (PC drop is 10.5')

Now with that said, everything is running a little behind. Probably because of all the flooding down south from the hurricanes.


----------



## garhtr

crappiedude said:


> Cowan's start date is about 11/13 and should be complete by 12/31. (Cowan drop is 3')


Thank you ! I searched for a link with no success and I know I had one for previous seasons.
Cowan was the one I was the most interested in.
I can get a pretty good idea on the Corp lakes from watching their page each day. Be nice to see some outflow to raise the Lmr.
I've been waiting for the year when they finally drop Rocky fork for some dock work or dam repair, I'd love to have a little better shore access on that lake for some winter saugeye fishing.
Thanks n Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## Lil Crappy

U.S Army corp. eng/*Louisville District Daily Lake Report . Gives water level reports for many lakes in area.*


----------



## Rooster

Any updates on where the crappie are holding? Getting any shallow in the trees?


----------



## bwhntr4168

Rooster, I was there last week and only found them in 10 to 18’! Good Luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## sjwano

Got a dozen on Saturday, 7-10 foot of water all on small swim baits. Marked schools a bit deeper but didn’t have minnows or crappie jigs to anchor up with. Fish were on cover but active.


----------



## Rooster

I fished out of Wellaman’s on Sunday. Covered a lot of shoreline, and got ZERO crappie. Nothing but tiny gills and small bass. I was planning on covering the entire shoreline of the lake over the course of the next several trips. I might put the bobber up until spring. I’m still going to explore some areas that I have not fished, but will be going back to vertical jigging on the next trip.


----------



## Ravbuck

I fished yesterday from the bank for 2 hours in a cove with minnows. 4-5 feet below a slip bobber about 10-15 yards from the bank, Caught 8 with 4 keepers 10" or better.


----------



## crappiedude

Rooster said:


> I might put the bobber up until spring.


Not till spring...you might just want to wait until the water temps drop another 15-10 degrees


----------



## Ravbuck

I once caught 50 crappie in two hours fishing a jig 2 feet below a bobber in January at Paint Creek. I was the only person around and was having so much fun I did not keep any! The extra slow presentation can really make for a fun morning.


----------



## Rooster

Fished out of the Hand launch ramp yesterday from 2pm to 6:30pm. Back to vertical jigging, and found the little guys thick in 15 FOW in the trees. Moved to deeper water and found them in 25 – 30 FOW. Most fish came from close to the bottom, but as the sun went down they were moving up the water column. Still was not able to find anything big, but I was consistently getting 9-11”fish in the deeper water as opposed to the <8” fish more shallow. Got everything on a 5MM tungsten ice jig and 1” Gulp minnow.





  








101420.jpg




__
Rooster


__
Oct 15, 2020


----------



## Hammerhead54

I gotta congratulate you Rooster. You seem to be killing them on those gulp minnows. I may have to try them my self next time I go crappie fishing
.


----------



## Rooster

I've been killing the DINKS all year.....haven't consistantly found decent fish since spring.

I've been using the Gulp 1" minnows all year, and have a lot of confidence in them. I used to tip my plastic with a waxie, and have not felt the need since using the Gulp. But, just a word of warning, the jars leak after they have been opened....stinky & sticky mess! Also, I would prefer to use the multicolored minnows, but the solid colors just seem to last so much longer.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer

Do they still have the 9” limit at CC? It was removed from West Branch up here in NEO a few years ago and the size has really improved this year. It took a few years but they are finally getting back to where they used to be.


----------



## bwhntr4168

Yes Lewzer!


----------



## Rooster

I fished yesterday from 1pm to 6pm in the same area with about the same results. This time, I stayed in 20 – 35 FOW, and found schools pretty much everywhere.





  








school.jpg




__
Rooster


__
Oct 19, 2020








Unfortunately they were still mostly fish in the 8” range. It was a very light bite, and if they didn’t hit it on the drop they would not touch the jig as it was moving. Caught most fish on a 6mm ice jig & 1” gulp minnow, but tried a 1” jigging rap in hopes of bigger fish (same dinks). Got a couple of decent fish around deep wood, and a few later in the afternoon when they were chasing bait. Find a bait ball, drop the jig a few feet below, and an aggressive crappie would find it (wish they were that aggressive when in school).





  








20201018_173109.jpg




__
Rooster


__
Oct 19, 2020


----------



## Rooster

I fished yesterday from 1:30 to 6:30pm. Same jig, same general area, and same results….tons of dinks with the occasional decent fish mixed in, but still nothing big. I’m committed to sticking with Caesar’s this fall, and if I keep pounding the jig, I have to luck into something big eventually…..hopefully? Fished tight to deep wood (30 – 40 FOW) today and caught fish 20 – 30 feet deep. . A lot of traffic out there, and it was difficult to stay on top of them. Watched several boats fishing shallow, but didn’t see any being caught.





  








20201022_163206.jpg




__
Rooster


__
Oct 23, 2020


----------



## Harry1959

Fished from 9-12 this AM. Caught 10-12 crappie, 4-5 were >9 inches. Caught. From 2-10 FOW. Water temp was around 62


----------



## sjwano

Gave it two hours earlier this afternoon. “Musky Cove” produces a decent bass, no crappie or other takers. Nice to get out, surprised I couldn’t raise a crappie bite. Alternated between small swim bait and a shallow crank bait.


----------



## Rooster

I fished from 1pm to 7pm yesterday. It looks like they dropped the lake several feet since last week (plenty of bank opportunities right now). I concentrated mainly on wood in 25-35 FOW. My numbers were way up, but quality suffered as I only caught a few in the 10 -11” range. It was a very light bite for me even when using an ice noodle rod with 2lb test.





  








20201028_164825.jpg




__
Rooster


__
Oct 29, 2020








On the way back to the launch, I ran into a ravenous school of 12” white bass. After catching about 10, I accidently found a huge school of crappie on a 20’ flat. I sat on top for them for over an hour, and was picking them off with a 1” jigging rap. Lots of fun, but unfortunately…..they were all around 8”.


----------



## sliprig

Those white bass are always a blast. To bad on the crappie, have heard lots of under sized catches this year. Brookville lake been the same way. Keep at it, soon or later you will get on em.
Slip


----------



## crappietime

Yeah I agree lots of little ones at caesar's this fall.I tried casting a jig in shallower water on wed. without much success.The deeper water is definitely more consistent.Rooster I see u have a garmin which one is that? I have a stryker 7sv. Best fishfinder I've ever had.


----------



## Rooster

Video game fishing with an Echomap 73 & panoptix transducer. I absolutely love it, but hope to upgrade to a livescope transducer next year.

I had planned to get out on Sunday, I’m okay with the cold and rain, but trying to vertical jig in a kayak with 20 mph wind is futile.


----------



## Rooster

Didn't get out today, but tied-up some ugly jigs for the next trip on 7mm tungsten jigs (should get down deep fast).









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster

Anyone getting them shallow?

I’ve been out a few times in the past two weeks vertical jigging. Nothing very remarkable to report. They are still easy pickings in deep wood (25 – 35 FOW), but mostly finding short fish. I have found a few nice schools in 20ish FOW, but most of my better fish are the stragglers chasing minnows high in the water column. I’ve been exploring some new water, and testing new jigs. My marabou jigs caught fish, but they didn’t last very long. A simple buck tail on a 7mm tungsten jig head has been dynamite, and shows no damage after being mauled for about 6 hours on my last trip.





  








jig.jpg




__
Rooster


__
Nov 16, 2020












  








20201113_171840.jpg




__
Rooster


__
Nov 16, 2020


----------



## knuckleric

Those jigs you tied up look good, how fast are you getting tying them up?

I just wish the fish would start making more sense at Caesar's, I've only been finding them sporadically, like the stragglers you mentioned.


----------



## Rooster

When you don't care what they look like......they are quick to tie-up.

The weather has been all over the place, and hopefully the crappie will be a little more predictable as the water cools.


----------



## findtime

Not seeing any cc crappie reports lately..anyone had any recent success? was at brookville in indiana yesterday and they were shallow hugging laydowns.


----------



## findtime

made it to ceasars today to crappie fish...chilly wind kept me off most of the lake. ended fishing a wind protected bay most of the outing. caught around 30 with 10 good keepers and a bonus saugeye. fish were caught in 10-15 fow around sunken tree tops...and a few suspended off of a point. marked alot of fish at this depth... most bites were subtle...

1/16 ice jig tipped with small minnows...(wouldnt take the bigger minnows) water temp right at 50 degrees. ceasars is a different world without the crowds


----------



## Rooster

Crushed them today! I was on fish within 5 minutes of getting in the kayak. A big school in 20 FOW. Probably my best day this year at CC. No monsters, but got over two dozen over 11". Stuck between 20 - 30 FOW. Found hungry fish everywhere....some in big stable schools, and some tight to deep wood. Making it back to the ramp, I hit the school by the ramp again for over an hour, and they were still hitting when I left at dark.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Rooster said:


> Crushed them today! I was on fish within 5 minutes of getting in the kayak. A big school in 20 FOW. Probably my best day this year at CC. No monsters, but got over two dozen over 11". Stuck between 20 - 30 FOW. Found hungry fish everywhere....some in big stable schools, and some tight to deep wood. Making it back to the ramp, I hit the school by the ramp again for over an hour, and they were still hitting when I left at dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sounds like a gd day! I like that kayak set up


----------



## Harry1959

Thanks for the report rooster


----------



## sjwano

Got a few yesterday in a couple hours checking out new areas. Found a big school just before I had to leave (of course). They were hungry when I found em. All around 9” so back to the lake for next year.


----------



## findtime

yesterdays report: got to north shore about 11am..graph reading 50 degree water temps. marked fish right off of the ramp. motored over to a new spot ive been wanting to hit and found active fish all over it. some very tight to tree tops and some schooled up off shore a bit...fish seemed to be holding around 15 fow in 20-30 foot depths. had all the action one could want in 4 hours. i think a guy could pull up just about anywhere on the lake right now and find some active fish. i ended up catching 41 and brought home 20 over 10". all fish were caught on 1/32 and 1/16 ice jig tipped with minnow..4lb braid was key. probably will make a few more trips to ceasars or brookville this year...then hoping for some pond ice action.


----------



## sjwano

Fished from shore for an hour or so this Sunday, south end of the lake. Throwing a small joshy/jig in chartruce and white. Water was calm, a bit of wind, only a couple boats out. No takers. Another car in the parking lot mentioned he talked to a guy that got a few crappie in the same area the day before. With the lake being down the structure I wanted to fish was a bit too shallow I'm guessing. Need to fish a steeper bank with trees next trip.


----------



## findtime

todays report.... b&b were out of crappie minnows so i went to the party supply...got to north shore around 9am. ramp was a little slick and the docks even slicker...motored to first spot and started with a 1/16 jighead with a minnow poking in and out of sunken brush. picked one up immediately and the pattern was on. similar to my last report but fish size was a little better...caught several 12's. switched to a jig only later on and still caught fish but minnows outperformed jigs. again fish seemed to be all over the column in 25 fow. water temp 41 at start and 46 at finish....fish tacos for dinner 😁 cant beat that for a december day.


----------



## Lundy

I hope tomorrow turns out as well for me as it did for you today. The boat is hooked up and ready to come down in the morning. I’ve been looking at the weather all week and thinking tomorrow might be my last day out this year. Is there still some of the center dock at Wellman ramp? I need some dock for me to be able to launch. Thanks


----------



## findtime

Lundy said:


> I hope tomorrow turns out as well for me as it did for you today. The boat is hooked up and ready to come down in the morning. I’ve been looking at the weather all week and thinking tomorrow might be my last day out this year. Is there still some of the center dock at Wellman ramp? I need some dock for me to be able to launch. Thanks


Lundy ..should be good again..weather looks nice..i did not launch at wellman or see it. i launched a 20 ft skeeter at north shore though no issues...and they still have some of the docks in.


----------



## Lundy

I was confused anyway, I meant the North pool ramp, that’s where I plan to launch. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Rooster

I left work early to get a few hours in yesterday, and the fish were just where I left them in 20 – 30 FOW. I had no problem finding them, but it was difficult for me to get them to eat. Tried a UL Rippin Rap over the tight schools without success, caught a few on a hair jig, but most came on a 1” Gulp minnow. It might be time for me to bust-out the waxies. The bite improved about an hour before dark. I caught plenty, but they were running smaller for me (nothing over 11”).

Hope to make one more trip to CC before winter, but I have to start fishing the smaller lakes in the area in preparation for………ICE.


----------



## Lundy

I fished from 8:30 -4 today, easy to find bunches of fish in 17-30 ft, hard to get them to bite. Caught around 30 but only 17-18 legal fish, nothing big. All on small jigs


----------



## MuskyFan

Nice having the whole lake to yourself like today, ain’t it? Very few out and all fishing.


----------



## Lundy

MuskyFan said:


> Nice having the whole lake to yourself like today, ain’t it? Very few out and all fishing.


Yes it was, one of the best parts was at the ramp, no issues with crowding and waiting at all.


----------

